# Student Educational Resource



## reibebe-dj (Jun 30, 2004)

We just got this product at our restaurant and its a training resource that has saved us money and time for training. I also just got one for myself personally yesterday. The site is having a student discount till the end of this month, just say what school your from. I'm from Art Institute of Scottsdale! 

Here is the link :

www.kpculinary.com

It has everything from Knive Skills to Meats and Bakery. It helps me make up missed classes and if I want to see a certain procedure done again. It follows the US standards of the Culinary Arts it seems. Give it a look. We first recieved a demo from NRA show in Chicago and thought we could really benefit from it. Maybe you can too!

Thanks for listening!


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

We have purchased a multi-site license for school... it is expensive, but appears to be worth the $. We are implementing it into our curriculum next fall.


----------

